# One Step Closer ... to the insane!



## MA-Caver (Jan 23, 2008)

Whell, ya'll heard about these Wing Suits. The ones that allow you to jump out of an airplane or off the side of a mountain and literally glide for miles til you need to use your chute to get you on the ground before splat? Well this guy... *ahem* is gonna try it WITHOUT the chute! 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/22534645#22396458
Now some people call me brave for the stuff that I (like) to do... and I've always wanted to jump out out of an airplane WITH a parachute. But this... umm, I'll just watch okay? 
Would you try this.. once he proves it's safe... IF he proves it's safe? :uhyeah:


----------



## Big Don (Jan 23, 2008)

There was a guy, a few years ago, IIRC, who jumped out of one plane with the wing suit on, and flew (FELL) into another plane a couple of thousand feet lower.
Looks cool on video, but, so do gun fights...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 24, 2008)

Big Don said:


> There was a guy, a few years ago, IIRC, who jumped out of one plane with the wing suit on, and flew (FELL) into another plane a couple of thousand feet lower.
> Looks cool on video, but, so do gun fights...


 Yeah they did the same stunt in Golden Eye (OO7) at the beginning sequence. Pretty neat. Pretty dangerous. You miss and you get a face full of propeller. 

But the Wing Suit well... here's a helmet cam view of the bird's eye view... literally. 

[yt]EaznSt18Kr8[/yt]


----------



## tellner (Jan 24, 2008)

Every time I to set down my feelings on this the MT filter just leaves a bunch of asterisks with the words "suicidal", "insane" and "adrenaline junkies" mixed in....


----------

